# Haken bei "Skript für automatische Konfiguration verwenden" mit batch-Datei entfernen



## Windows7x64 (15. Dezember 2016)

*Haken bei "Skript für automatische Konfiguration verwenden" mit batch-Datei entfernen*

Hallo zusammen,

im Internetexplorer gibt es unter Extras->Internetoptionen->Verbindungen->LAN-Einstellungen die Möglichkeit das Häkchen bei "Skript für automatische Konfiguration verwenden" zu entfernen. Dies will ich jedoch gerne mit einer batch-Datei (.bat) lösen. 

Ich habe jedoch keinen Plan wie die entsprechenden Zeilen des Codes dafür lauten müssen. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Zur Not würde auch ein VB Script gehen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Windows7x64 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haken bei "Skript fÃ¼r automatische Konfiguration verwenden" mit batch-Datei entfernen*

Hier die Lösung falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat
Haken bei Skript fur automatische Konfiguration verwenden mit batch oder reg Datei entfernen - administrator.de


----------

